# Asus Xonar Essence STX + Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition (600Ohm)



## Athlon1000TB (3. November 2009)

Wird langsam mal Zeit meinen PC in Sachen Sound aufzurüsten.
Momentan besitze ich das Asus P5Q und habe daran meinen Beyerdynamic DTX 800 angeschlossen. 
Diese Kombination klingt nicht schlecht, aber der Onboardsound ist einfach zu Schwach, um den Kopfhörer(32Ohm) zu befeuern. Der Kopfhörer hat leider auch schon eine Macke auf der rechten Seite. Wenn man lauter hört, hört man die Membrane beim Bass "knistern" (kann ich nicht anders beschreiben).

Nun hatte ich mir gedacht eine Asus Xonar Essence STX und einen Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition (600Ohm) zu kaufen.
Die Asus-Soundkarte ist ja wohl erste Wahl, wenn es darum geht, Kopfhörer am PC mit Sound zu versorgen. Der Beyerdynamic entspricht auch meinen Vorstellungen, da er Bass und die Höhen hervorheben soll. (Ich höre Hiphop und Techno). 
Die Soundkarte soll ja auch mit 600Ohm KH`s klar kommen. Habe aber trotzdem Angst, dass sie mit dem 600Ohm KH zu leise ist. Vllt. hat ja jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Soundkarte + einen 600 Ohm KH. Den besagten Kopfhörer gibt es auch als 250Ohm Variante. Nun bin ich mir unschlüssig, ob 250- oder 600Ohm.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. November 2009)

Du solltest den KH vorher probehören und dir zum Vergleich den DT 880 Pro heranziehen, da dieser selbe Qualität bietet, aber einen anderen Aufbau hat. In meinen Augen ist der besser für deine Musikrichtung. So kannst du erstmal ein Modell aussschließen und schauen ob die wirklich die 600Ohm Variante brauchst. Wenn du wirklch die 600Ohm willst, dann bestell ihn dir online bei einem Musikhaus, denn da kannst ihn auch 2 Wochen an der Xonar für dich testen und notfalls zurückschicken


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. November 2009)

Ein höhrer Widerstand wäre meistens besser, insbesondere bei einer Xonar Essence STX. BloodySuicide hat schon richtig gelegen: Die 880er Variante von BD soll besser sein als die 990er...


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (3. November 2009)

Mit einem Widerstand von 600Ohm kommt die Essence bestens zu recht (+18dB). Hatte schon die DT880 mit 600Ohm an ihr hängen und sie klangen voluminös und dynamisch - so wie es sein soll. Zwar fehlte noch ein bisschen zum Beyerdynamic A1, den ich auf ner Messe eindrucksvoll hören durfte - das ist aber auch eine ganz andere Klasse.

Vom Typ der Kopfhörer liegst du eigentlich goldrichtig, da die DT990 gesoundet sind. Die DT880 sind eher neutral und relativ kühl mit einem feinen Kickbass gehalten. 
Falls dich ein Spiralkabel nicht stört, würde ich zur Pro-Version raten, da die um die Hälfte günstiger ist und im Kern nicht anders klingt.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (3. November 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich glaube der DT880 wäre echt eine Alternative, da er auch (halb)offen ist. Mein DTX800 arbeitet auch nach dem offenen Prinzip, deswegen bin ich von offenen Kopfhörern überzeugt. 
Wenn die Essence gut mit der 600er Variante zurecht kommt, wie 3volution schrieb, werd ich wohl mal den 600er testen. Wollte halt einmal in guten Sound investieren. 
Werde mir mal die Essence und den BD DT880 Pro (600Ohm) bestellen und probehören.
Edit: Die Essence ist bestellt. Kommt am Freitag. Bin mal gespannt, was ich aus den vorhandenen Kopfhörern herausholen kann.


----------



## hot6boy (13. November 2009)

ich hab nen 62ohm akg 701 an ner essence stx und da muss ich schon die einstellung mittel (64-300 ohm) wählen damit genug bumms dahinter steckt...genau diese leistung war vergleichbar mit der x fi music ohne verstärker... 
 also denke ich mal das 250ohm hörer für die 300- 600 ohm einstellung geeignet sind....


aber jetz wo du beides bestellt hast....  wie siehts denn aus ? läufts ohne probleme und musst nicht bis zum anschlag aufdrehen ?


  hab mir jetzt auch mal nen dt 880 bestellt...ma gucken welcher besser ist... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdzlTGIcTdw


----------



## Athlon1000TB (13. November 2009)

Hi hot6boy
Ich hab jetzt die Essence STX und den Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro(250 Ohm).
Die Essence STX ist eine klasse Soundkarte, wie ich finde.
Habe den Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro und den DT 880 Edition in einem Hifi Laden probegehört. Mir gefahl der DT 990 Pro besser.  Der hat zwar die Bass- und Höhenanhebung, aber mir gefällt das Setup. Der DT 880 klingt halt neutraler, aber auch super.
Ich lasse die Kombination im 64-300Ohm Modus laufen. Treiberseitig den Lautstärke Regler auf 50%. Wenn ich jetzt in Winamp auf 100% stelle, dann wird es schon ziemlich laut. Im Regelfall läuft Winamp auch auf 50%, das reicht mir in der Regel. Also über die Lautstärke kann ich mich nicht beklagen.
Wundert mich etwas, dein KH hat 62OHM und einen Wirkungsgrad von 105db.
Meiner hat 250Ohm und 96db.
Der Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro ist die Studioversion vom DT 990 Edition. Angeblich soll nur der Anpressdruck höher sein und das Design. 
An den Anpressdruck hab ich mich langsam gewöhnt und das Design find ich auch Klasse. Bischen 80erJahre Style.
Den Klang des Kopfhörer finde ich auch Klasse. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Harmoniert super mit meiner Musik zusammen( HipHop und Techno). Kräftiger Bass mit kristallklaren Höhen ohne am Equalizer rumzupfuschen.


----------



## hot6boy (14. November 2009)

lautstärke läuft bei mir meist auf ca 42%  bei 62-300 ohm  ... 50% macht auch spass....nur da wirds auf dauer unangenehm...

100 euro mehr für einen dt 990 edition zu verlangen der vom klang her gleich sein soll wie der pro ist eine frechheit...
ich werde  den dt 880 wieder zurück schicken..und mir auch den 990pro holen...zwar habe ich über ihn öfters  ,,badewanne" gehört  aber damit ist anscheind nur die höhen u.tiefen anhebung gemeint....   also völlig unpassend der begriff... potentielle kunden werden verschreckt


----------



## Athlon1000TB (14. November 2009)

Da liegst du völlig richtig, die "Badewanne" ist die Bass und Höhenanhebung. Möchte nicht wissen, wer sich den Namen einfallen lassen hat. Aber hört sich meiner Meinung nach klasse an der Kopfhörer für das Geld. 
Nur du musst halt schauen, ob du mit dem Anpressdruck klar kommst. Aber wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat geht das. Zu Not einfach über Nacht ein paar Bücher zwischenklemmen.
Aber den Preisunterschied find ich auch heftig.


----------



## hot6boy (14. November 2009)

der dt 990 pro sieht aus wie ein Ossie Kopfhörer..lol  ..was solls ..hauptsache der klang stimmt...


----------



## Athlon1000TB (15. November 2009)

Das Design ist an die 80er Jahre angelehnt. Genau so sah der DT 990 in den 80er Jahren aus. Nur die Polster waren damals schwarz.
Ich mag mittlerweile das Design. Aber der Kopfhörer ist trotzdem gut verarbeitet.


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. November 2009)

hot6boy schrieb:


> der dt 990 pro sieht aus wie ein Ossie Kopfhörer..lol  ..was solls ..hauptsache der klang stimmt...



Hat da jemand die Einheit verpasst? 
Ist eigentlich schon schlimm genug, dass es nach knapp 20 Jahren noch nicht in den Köpfen drin ist.


@Topic 
Ich habe beide mal gehört (990 und 880) und mir gefällt der 880 noch ne Ecke besser als der 990. An einem gutem Verstärker kann der sich wirklich gut entfallten.


----------



## hot6boy (16. November 2009)

@bloody
ich wusste das er nen 80er jahre style hat...für mich isses trotzdem ein ossi kopfhörer.. was dagegen ?  


was ist für dich ein guter verstärker ?...eine 1000 watt anlage zb?
ne soundkarte wie die essence stx tuts auch...man braucht keine high end anlage damits besser klingt....das sind kopfhörer und keine boxen...


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. November 2009)

Ich hab ne Xonar Essence 
War glaube mit einer der ersten hier, die eine hatten.

Hab mir erst letzte Woche neue OPAMPs bei National fürs Tuning geordert.


----------



## hot6boy (16. November 2009)

echt... ?   kannst ja mal berichten obs was gebracht hat....


----------



## Athlon1000TB (16. November 2009)

Muss ich dir zustimmen hot6boy, das es die Essence auch bringt. Im Laden hab ich die Kopfhörer an einem Marantz CD-Player und einem Marantz Verstärker plus Externen Kopfhörerverstärker gehört. Einen nennenswerten Unterschied kann ich nicht feststellen. Die Essence ist schon eine ziemlich gute Soundkarte für Kopfhörer.
Würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob die OPAMPs was bringen. Ich lass glaub ich meine Soundkarte so, wie sie ist, da ich mit dem Klang zufrieden bin.


----------

